# MP Mold



## jenmarie82 (Nov 25, 2008)

Has anyone ever used one of those aluminum loaf pans to put MP soap in?


----------



## topcat (Nov 25, 2008)

ooh...not as yet.  I am planning a pour into a cylinder which originally had drinking choc powder in it and my DH says it is lined with aluminium foil, so I will be finding out this week.  If you can wait a few days I will get back here and let you know what happens  

IMO because saponification has already taken place in the MP base before you get it, that shouldn't be an issue as it is the lye that reacts with the aluminium.....?  I will see.....

Tanya


----------



## bellashomemadesoap (Jan 8, 2011)

I HAVE!!! It was the only loaf mold i had soo... Yeah. I bent the metal a little bit to get it out. But it worked just fine!


----------

